# Blur - Kopierschutz?



## jokergermany (11. Juni 2010)

da ich Spiele die ich Aktivieren muss, oder für deren Singleplayer/Lan-Modus ich eine Online Verbindung brauche, nur als Budgetspiele kaufe, wollte ich fragen welchen Kopierschutz Blur hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

SecuRom Version 7


----------



## jokergermany (11. Juni 2010)

mit oder ohne DRM?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juni 2010)

CD Abfrage.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juni 2010)

@ jokergermany

Das was mich mal interessiert ist warum du schon wieder einen Kopierschutz-Frage-Fred aufmachst ... ist deine Kaufentscheidung nur danach geprägt? 

Es gibt z.B. auch noch Google und andere Seiten, die ich jetzt nicht aufzählen möchte, wo so etwas zu erfahren ist!


----------

